# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  эмулятор 1с v8.1 win7 vista xp nt w98

## azmesm

все просто, нужно чтобы система увидела Aladdin HASP Key (haspdinst) после установки Virtual USB Enumerator (vusbbus.sys vusb.sys итд)

0. установить 1с без установки hasp-ключа(если установили, деинсталировать в меню-все программы- 1с interprise 8.1)

1. удаляем цифровую подпись драйверов dseo 13b.exe (обязательно для win7 x64 !!!)
-system restart
 -доп. убираем надпись "тестовый режим"  RemoveWatermark, выбрав "y", enter.

2. в ручную установить сертификат  в физическую директорию "trusted root certification authoriteies" - registry (проверка: run-"certmgr.msc")
 -внести дампы в реестр (все три штуки - зачем не знаю)
3. запустить cmd.exe от администратора(свойства файла-"run admin") набить..
_haspdinst.exe -i_(для x86) _haspdinst_x64.exe -i_ (для x64)
4.  в менеджере оборудования клик правой мышью в самом первом оборудовании в списке "add legacy hardware"  -вручную-все драйвера-установить с диска - vusb.sys -для x86,  vusbbus.sys для х64.
-опачки, найдено оборудование аладдин. всё.
5. может пригодиться (hasp nt, w98, winx86-4gb UP, good mui rus win7x86)

вирусов нет. avg9free
62.13мб сборка включает все ценное c  "ruboard"
*Скрытый текст*http://ifolder.ru/15070637  pass:ruboard.ru

----------


## azmesm

та была 6.1.7127, эта 6.1.7600 пункт 1 не срабатывает..только f8 каждый раз

----------


## vhana

ifolder пароль не пропускает...

----------


## azmesm

> ifolder пароль не пропускает...


толькочто запустил скачивание через iexplorer.
.может кто подскажет как решить проблемму F8 в сборке 7600И?

avg 9 free v 707 ru + xoftspy. да прибудет свами сила..я толькочто скачал весь архив без проблем с паролем и процентами. тупо по ссылке.
пробуйте другие способы закачки orbit downloader например

----------


## VladV

Перезалей плз, а то на 99% выкидывает ошибку

_Добавлено через 5 часов 27 минут 40 секунд_



> avg 9 free v 707 ru + xoftspy. да прибудет свами сила..я толькочто скачал весь архив без проблем с паролем и процентами. тупо по ссылке.
> пробуйте другие способы закачки orbit downloader например


Реально не качает, чрез оперу 10 пробовал, через ие8, все равно 99% и потом ошибка:mad:
Перезалей плз, на файлшер или депозит...

----------

